# android.git.kernel.org is down



## JBirdVegas

Hackers rooted kernel.org so while they fix the security problem http://android.git.kernel.org/ has appearently been taken off-line

Anyone know where a mirror is? Or have success repoing? Or heard rumors as to when it will come back online?

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## jdkoreclipse

I find it really odd that only android.git.kernel.org is down, because kernel.org, git.kernel.org, and android4.git.kernel.org are all up and running.

Basically, we're SOL until it coms back up.


----------



## cons67

I was looking for my self today and stumbled across this, should suffice until it gets straightened out.

http://php.webtutor.pl/en/2011/09/05/kernel-org-hacked-how-to-get-android-repo/

Sorry for the straight link but using the app on my phone.


----------



## JBirdVegas

cons67 said:


> I was looking for my self today and stumbled across this, should suffice until it gets straightened out.
> 
> http://php.webtutor.pl/en/2011/09/05/kernel-org-hacked-how-to-get-android-repo/
> 
> Sorry for the straight link but using the app on my phone.


Perfect

repo init -u git://codeaurora.org/platform/manifest.git -b gingerbread

Works like a charm  Thanks for the tip

Sent from my DROID2 using Tapatalk


----------



## synrgi

Also, for Cyanogenmod developers, you can follow the steps in my blog post (http://wp.me/p1LqcE-9). Especially helpful if you need to setup the repo's on a new machine.


----------



## JBirdVegas

Here is the only _from google_ responce I could find...
https://groups.google.com/group/android-contrib/msg/642c6280e2350325?pli=1


----------



## synrgi

Hey guys,
I've got a semi-working solution for korg being down. The github mirror of korg is incomplete, it's missing several projects, so I've tried using Code Aurora's forks of those missing projects to build CM7 roms, but unfortunately there are differences in the code that are causing way too many build errors.

Would anyone here with the AOSP code from before korg was hacked be willing to help me get the missing projects up on github so that people without the code can pull it and be able to build their own nightlies/test code/whatever? If you're willing to help, PM me or email me, thanks!


----------



## AndyFox2011

Stupid hackers!


----------



## JBirdVegas

synrgi said:


> Hey guys,
> I've got a semi-working solution for korg being down. The github mirror of korg is incomplete, it's missing several projects, so I've tried using Code Aurora's forks of those missing projects to build CM7 roms, but unfortunately there are differences in the code that are causing way too many build errors.
> 
> Would anyone here with the AOSP code from before korg was hacked be willing to help me get the missing projects up on github so that people without the code can pull it and be able to build their own nightlies/test code/whatever? If you're willing to help, PM me or email me, thanks!


I can help if someone make a list of the missing github.com/android projects I might be able to push some of them


----------



## synrgi

JBirdVegas said:


> I can help if someone make a list of the missing github.com/android projects I might be able to push some of them


Hey JBirdVegas, there's quite a few projects missing (~50) so I already went ahead a setup github projects on my own account. I'll add you as a collaborator to each of them. I also created a script already, so all you have to do is download this script here: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/3209027/push.sh and change the TOP variable if your local copy of the repos aren't located at ~/android/system (The default for CM). Thanks for your help. If you don't have all of them, no worries, I can try and find someone else with the remaining projects.


----------



## synrgi

Ah it looks like Steve beat me to it! He's pushed all of the AOSP projects to github.com/CyanogenMod, so it looks like your help won't be necessary anymore. Thanks for the offer though!


----------



## JBirdVegas

yea I just noticed that, we should have started this earlier lol


----------



## AndyFox2011

Any news on github yet?


----------



## synrgi

"AndyFox2011 said:


> Any news on github yet?


All the AOSP repositories are on github. Some are at github.com/android and others at github.com/CyanogenMod. If you use the CM source, it should be working for you, syncing and all.


----------



## AndyFox2011

"synrgi said:


> All the AOSP repositories are on github. Some are at github.com/android and others at github.com/CyanogenMod. If you use the CM source, it should be working for you, syncing and all.


I haven't even set it up yet on my PC! :O


----------



## synrgi

"AndyFox2011 said:


> I haven't even set it up yet on my PC! :O


See the link to my blog post a few posts back. Follow the steps for "person 3" and you'll be good to go


----------



## AndyFox2011

"synrgi said:


> See the link to my blog post a few posts back. Follow the steps for "person 3" and you'll be good to go


Cheers mate


----------

